# Airliners...



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just out of curiousity here, what's your favourite airliner, paintscheme and all that?
Mine are as you already know the Boeing 377 Stratoliner and the Lockheed Constellation...
Have to admit that I quite like the DeHavilland Comet as well....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2011)

This thread may only be 1 post old but I'm already a little ed that Concorde hasn't been mentioned yet! Especially in her post-re-launch livery, without a doubt the second greatest airliner ever, after the Lancastrian, of course 

Good call on the Comet though, the Constellation is also a fine looking bird. The VC-10's beautiful as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2011)

DC-2, Constellation, MD-90 and 757.

DC-2 with Northwest Airlines livery.

There nothing more beautiful than a polished aluminum Connie. Nothing.

MD-90. Super quiet if you are fortunate enough to sit in the front end.

757 with the landing gear down. Tall elegant and nice lines. Yes the comparison can be made.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't forget Braniff 727
or Flying Tiger Yukons


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2011)

DC-3 and the Connie. I'm with Matt on the polished Connie. It's gorgeous like that. I'm not much of an airliner guy, but the old propliners are pretty cool.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2011)

Third vote for the high-sheen Connie.


----------



## Trebor (Sep 26, 2011)

L-049 connie!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't get carried away guys, the Connie's not bad but compare her to a Concorde and she looks like something our dog would throw up ...

As an aside, BA have recently launched a new advertising campaign which I think is rather good, lots of historical aircraft to have a look at


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4JdQi60an0_

The 'DH9' is actually the Shuttleworth Collection's DH51, that actual airframe is the first aircraft ever registered in Kenya! The Rapide, DC-3 and VC-10 bits were filmed at Duxford (not long after I went, grrrr...) both the Rapide and the DC-3 were repainted just for the add!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2011)

Naw I will take the Connie over a Concorde anyday. She is like an old classic car.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Which was it that 3 and 4 engines in the tail?


----------



## The Basket (Sep 26, 2011)

I have to agree on the Boeing 757.

I have always liked the lines.


----------



## Trebor (Sep 26, 2011)

this would be my bird <3 you might recognize this as the only connie painted in the livery of Transcontinental and Western Air. this is the C-69 with Howard Hughes at the controls flying from Burbank to Washington, nonstop





I like this one, too <3





a NWA connie!





but it's not just the connie, the DC-6 is my fave Douglas bird <3


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2011)

757


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2011)

I really like the new 787 myself


----------



## Readie (Sep 27, 2011)

I was working at Heathrow when Concorde was still in service.On the tarmac area people would still turn to watch her land and take off. 
I used to wonder at the sheer power needed to get the long haul 747 in the air but, Concorde was unique and very special.
Will there be another like her? 
Who knows..
Cheers
John


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2011)

How many colourful schemes was there around with the DC-3, Ford Trimotor, Ju-52......?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 27, 2011)

I've always loved the Boeing 377 in United colors


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Trebor (Sep 27, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> I've always loved the Boeing 377 in United colors



I think it looks better in NWA or Pan am colors


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't have any favourite aircraft, military or civilian, but as far as airliners go, and in no particular order, I have soft spots for:
Vickers Viscount
Bristol Britannia
Airspeed Ambassador
Douglas DC3
Lockheed Constellation
DH Comet... oh, and the DH Dove !


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 27, 2011)

Airframes said:


> I don't have any favourite aircraft, military or civilian, but as far as airliners go, and in no particular order, I have soft spots for:
> Vickers Viscount
> Bristol Britannia
> Airspeed Ambassador
> ...


see the Britannia but don't see the Lancastrian so it would seem to follow you'd prefer the Argus over the Shackleton


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, as the Lancastrian wasn't really a 'proper' airliner, but a 'civilianised' bomber which, I personally think looked all wrong, it doesn't count! (The York could, but wasn't really attractive!).
Plus, I've never seen a Lancastrian (all scrapped when I was very young), but I have seen/flown in the others!


----------



## Lighthunmust (Sep 29, 2011)

Ford Trimotor due to the experience of flying once as passenger and once as the co-pilot on short joyrides, but the most beautiful is the Super Connie. The Trimotor experience is like traveling back to the 1920's in a time machine.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2011)

Connie is great and I love the DC2. But what about the old ones, Ford Tri-motor or the Fokker VII. The Fokker F.II is a great a/c as wel, especially in klm livery:


----------



## Trebor (Oct 11, 2011)

as much of a Boeing fan I am when it comes to today's Jetliners, I honestly like a couple of airbuses. my first airbus love is the A330. looks great in the last NWA markings. the A319 is my fave of the A320 family .as for the A380...no THANKS...that's beast compared to the 747-8i...which is beauty


----------



## muller (Oct 13, 2011)

My favourite airliner is the L-1011, I used to love the noise of them taking off when myself and my Dad used to go to watch at the airport.

Aer Lingus had 2 for a year or so in the late 80's.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 13, 2011)

ahh the L1011. that's my fave 3 engined plane. love the sound of those RB211s


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2011)

I would love to fly on one of the old flying boats.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 14, 2011)

No particular paint scheme, but I like the DC-10, Lockheed Tristar, Dehaviland Comet. Oh yes, the DC-3!


----------



## Trebor (Oct 14, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> I would love to fly on one of the old flying boats.



heh, I myself would have loved to fly on those Boeing clippers. sadly, they're all gone. but efforts are being made to find two of them that were sunk around Hawaii


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that would be cool!


----------

